# Ikan Koi > Konstruksi, Sistem Filter dan Kualitas Air Kolam >  Mohon petunjuk pompa untuk Skimmer

## penyubali

Hello salam kenal untuk semua koi lovers disini. Sesuai dengan judul thread saya ingin minta saran untuk pompa yang most recommended untuk membantu skimmer saya menyedot kotoran secara efektif. Kolam saya tepat berada dibawah pohon frangipani yg sering rontok daunnya jadi saya perlu skimmer yang cepat menarik kotoran ke arah skimmer. Terima kasih sebelumnya.

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## penyubali

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Samurai Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## penyubali

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

